# Aldi Liquor



## Brew Matt (25/10/12)

Our local ALDI store is currently being fitted out to stock liquor. I have been to other ALDI stores, but have not encountered one selling acoholic beverages.

Can anyone in the know advise if we are up for anything special with relation to beer? Any quality German beers at good pricing? Does the range improve at Octoberfest? Do the checkout personal dress up as beer wenches? Am I expecting too much?


----------



## pokolbinguy (25/10/12)

Nothing overly exciting but their standard $30/ctn beer called "Sainte Etienne" (or something similar) is pretty good for the money.

They do have "specials" every week or so such as genuine imported Becks, Heiniken, Corona etc which may or may not be your kettle of fish but better than the locally brewed stuff.

They did have one of the well know wheat beers in there last week but for the life of me I can't remember the name.

So all in all....you won't be wetting your pants, but its better than the cheap shit at woolies!!


----------



## EoinMag (25/10/12)

Here in Ireland they've teamed up with some local craft breweries to produce their own range of beers, which are effectively flagship products of said breweries, tweaked slightly and rebadged, in all they get a good press on their beer.

If you're lucky they'll do something similar in Australia, but you won't know until the grapevine finds out which brewery was doing the brewing for them, if they were to follow a similar model.


----------



## chefsantos (25/10/12)

don't bother. I was hoping there would be a hidden treasure like I had found in budget supermarkets in Europe, but to no avail.


----------



## adraine (25/10/12)

They do knock offs of Stella & boags. Both not bad beers for the coin. The storm light beer is quite nice to my tastes for a light.
Newcastle is the test area for aldi liquor so I've been informed. They plan on rolling out to the rest of the country for Xmas new year.
As for Oktoberfest beers..... Yes they do! But it's alcohol free  
The wines are nice too. Just thought I'd add.


----------



## poppa joe (25/10/12)

pokolbinguy said:


> Nothing overly exciting but their standard $30/ctn beer called "Sainte Etienne" (or something similar) is pretty good for the money.
> 
> They do have "specials" every week or so such as genuine imported Becks, Heiniken, Corona etc which may or may not be your kettle of fish but better than the locally brewed stuff.
> 
> ...



I bought a carton .. bottles at Ulladulla $20.00 Storm is the name..
Would not go out of my way for it...
They only had cans or bottles..
Each store may have different types..
PJ


----------



## Jay Cee (25/10/12)

adraine said:


> The storm light beer is quite nice to my tastes for a light.



There's a craft brewery in Bali, Indonesia called Storm. I wonder if it's the same mob. Can't imagine it would be economical to import, and it's a fairly dull range. 

Aldi have been carrying booze in other states for a while. Can anyone advise if they sell spirits too? Would be good to get some cheap & nasty vodka for mixing.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/10/12)

Jay Cee said:


> Can anyone advise if they sell spirits too? Would be good to get some cheap & nasty vodka for mixing.



Off to schoolies in a couple weeks then? :lol:


----------



## Jay Cee (25/10/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Off to schoolies in a couple weeks then? :lol:



Yes. I'll be crouching in the bushes, watching out for the vulnerable ones who slur & stumble. B)


----------



## Raf (25/10/12)

They have had in the past a pilsner called Red Angus.
It's brewed in Griffith by DeBortlies winery,t h e same guys who brew Williams pale ale. And at $12 a six pack much cheaper than the big green bottle shop and quite tasty.


----------



## Brew Matt (25/10/12)

Raf said:


> They have had in the past a pilsner called Red Angus.
> It's brewed in Griffith by DeBortlies winery,t h e same guys who brew Williams pale ale. And at $12 a six pack much cheaper than the big green bottle shop and quite tasty.



I am happy to take a gamble on something like this if the price is right. Havent seen this one in DM's for a year or two.


----------



## tanked84 (26/10/12)

adraine said:


> They do knock offs of Stella & boags. Both not bad beers for the coin. The storm light beer is quite nice to my tastes for a light.
> Newcastle is the test area for aldi liquor so I've been informed. They plan on rolling out to the rest of the country for Xmas new year.
> As for Oktoberfest beers..... Yes they do! But it's alcohol free
> The wines are nice too. Just thought I'd add.



It was a Paulaner, i bought it just to see what it tasted like. Pretty surprised with how good it was being no alcohol and all. $1.79 is all it cost.


----------



## Bribie G (26/10/12)

Aldi are rolling liquor out across NSW where the local licensing authorities approve of it. So some towns will get it, others won't. For example here in nearby Taree we have a brilliant new "larger version" Aldi with the five aisles but the Greater Taree Council won't give them a liquor license. It's widely acknowledged that Woolies have basically shafted us as they are about to start building a Dans and a majority of councillors (for some reason we can well guess at) feel that there are too many liquor outlets in the area anyway which contribute to some city centre bingeing problems at weekends, so they say. 

Bingeing problems? Come back to Fortitude Valley with me and I'll show you bingeing problems. :huh: 

Queensland will not get liquor in any supermarkets for the foreseeable future - I would guess the Garden Gnome and his band of banjo virtuosos is well in the pockets of the big two. The Paulaner did make it to QLD, was very nice and a good lawnmower.

edit: surprised to walk into IGA and see a liquor section but nothing to write home about. Local Old Bar Cellars have a fantastic range including Dutch Hooten 660ml 3 for ten bucks and Bavaria 660ml 3 for twelve bucks, plus heaps of local crafts.


----------



## Jay Cee (26/10/12)

Interestingly in the Sydney Metro area, the only Aldi stores presently listed as liqour outlets are all lower socio-economic suburbs. 

Don't they realise that there's tightass binge pissheads all over Sydney ? I want me some $15 vodka at my local store !


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/10/12)

Bribie G said:


> Aldi are rolling liquor out across NSW where the local licensing authorities approve of it. So some towns will get it, others won't. For example here in nearby Taree we have a brilliant new "larger version" Aldi with the five aisles but the Greater Taree Council won't give them a liquor license. It's widely acknowledged that Woolies have basically shafted us as they are about to start building a Dans and a majority of councillors (for some reason we can well guess at) feel that there are too many liquor outlets in the area anyway which contribute to some city centre bingeing problems at weekends, so they say.
> 
> Bingeing problems? Come back to Fortitude Valley with me and I'll show you bingeing problems. :huh:
> 
> ...



Do a little historical research on Taree's past Bribie and you might see why the Council are nervous about discount bottle shops opening.


----------



## Phoney (26/10/12)

If anyone here is a Costco member (I'm not), the word on the street is that their vodka (Kirkland brand) is as good as grey goose, but at only a fraction of the price.


----------



## Golani51 (26/10/12)

Jay Cee said:


> There's a craft brewery in Bali, Indonesia called Storm. I wonder if it's the same mob. Can't imagine it would be economical to import, and it's a fairly dull range.
> 
> Aldi have been carrying booze in other states for a while. Can anyone advise if they sell spirits too? Would be good to get some cheap & nasty vodka for mixing.



I am heading to Bali on the 6th for a week. Any info on this brewery or any others to look out for?


----------



## geoffi (26/10/12)

My father in law bought some of the Storm 'premium' (sic) light the other day at Aldi Albion Park. Annoyingly sweet vaguely alcoholic mouthwash. Not in a hurry to try their other offerings if that's the 'premium'...


----------



## losp (26/10/12)

i have tried many of the aldi varieties. Some arent too bad.

I recommend the 'shipstones crew' beer from aldi. I reckon its fantastic value for $30. I would still buy it if it were crown lager prices. Most times i am there i pick a slab (i think you northerners say 'carton')

Oh and i have never been to an aldi in Victoria that doesnt have alcohol.


----------



## DU99 (26/10/12)

they had special last year on montheith's beer,they where in a large bottle


----------



## tricache (26/10/12)

losp said:


> i have tried many of the aldi varieties. Some arent too bad.
> 
> I recommend the 'shipstones crew' beer from aldi. I reckon its fantastic value for $30. I would still buy it if it were crown lager prices. Most times i am there i pick a slab (i think you northerners say 'carton')
> 
> Oh and i have never been to an aldi in Victoria that doesnt have alcohol.



I still hear slab and think pallet :lol:


----------



## Jay Cee (26/10/12)

Golani51 said:


> I am heading to Bali on the 6th for a week. Any info on this brewery or any others to look out for?



Not really. The Storm Brewery have about five or six in the range, each one tastes remarkably like the other. And in many places the beers were mishandled, and just plain horrible. There's another brewery called 'Stark" that do a light and a dark wheat beer. The examples I was given were undrinkable. 

Check the big supermarkets (such as Hardy's or Coco's) for some nice stouts and ciders. 

Other than that, I will reluctantly say that Bintang is your best bet. Fresh, cold and goes down well in scorching hot tropical weather. And for around $1.20 a bottle. 

Bars & restaurants in Kuta may be a different story for decent beers, I wouldnt know, as I avoided Kuta entirely.


----------



## Adam Howard (26/10/12)

Bintang cold is pretty good in Bali. I had good experiences with the Storm range. You're right about them all tasting reasonably similar but they were pretty well made and taste better than Bintang (unless it's HOT and you need refreshment). Think of Storm as a bit like James Squires and you'd be on the right track.

And no....the Aldi Storm beer has no association...

Re: Aldi, last year when Barons Brewery was on it's way down they had a tonne of Black Wattle on sale for $10 a six pack. Yum. Just saw it again yesterday in Woolies liquor.


----------



## hellbent (26/10/12)

I have noticed over the last 5 years or so that our supermarket chains in this area are selling more and more good quality Craft / Boutique Beers from a wide variety of small or large brewers , once all you had was a choice of either Carlton or Tooheys or Coopers and that was it. Hell maybe it cost a bit more but it's just nice to go grab a sixpack of LCPA now and then instead of going to the pub and putting up with the shit that goes on there. :angry:


----------



## brettprevans (26/10/12)

Aldi in vic havr always sold liquor. Its ok stuff. Plenty of posts on ahb about aldi beer etc.

Personally i dont buy their beer. I can brew, wtf would i buy cheap avg beer. Ymmv


----------



## beerDingo (26/10/12)

Bali Storm beer, IMO is the best locally made beer your gonna get by FAR!!!!!!

MUCH better than the bland Bintang or Bali Hai or whatever.

I also tried the Stark, and wasn't very impressed. One was almost undrinkable, way too bitter for a wheat.

But if you like craft beer and beer with flavor, go the Storm! I agree, there isn't massive difference across the range, but I found that they were all enjoyable. After drinking Bali hai and Bintang for a few days, I was wrapped when I found them!


----------



## blackbock (16/12/12)

Wandered into my local Aldi today (alcohol section just opened a couple of weeks ago) picked up a pack of imported Heineken for $10. 

They also had imported Becks and Stella, as well as some knock offs. Considering my kegs are almost empty at Christmas time I am willing to give it a go at that price. It seems the best offer the local big boys have is two cartons of Corona for $90 :icon_vomit:


----------



## InCider (16/12/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> Do a little historical research on Taree's past Bribie and you might see why the Council are nervous about discount bottle shops opening.



Was there a Case Swap there?


----------



## winkle (16/12/12)

InCider said:


> Was there a Case Swap there?


Everyone seems to agree that sheep worrying is on the increase. 

Just saying...


----------



## blackbock (16/12/12)

I would say that Nowra is a very similar place to Taree in terms of population, industry and socioeconomic profile. We have had problems with vandalism and violence in the CBD and other areas. Stopping new competitors entering the liquor market during limited opening hours would do little to exacerbate the already present problems, and can only be to the incumbents advantage. Big business always gets its way anyhow.

I'm all for this, Woolies and Coles really are letting us down here with their limited choice and cartel operation.


----------



## Phoney (18/12/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> If anyone here is a Costco member (I'm not), the word on the street is that their vodka (Kirkland brand) is as good as grey goose, but at only a fraction of the price.




*Update*

I can categorically say that Kirkland vodka is freakin delicious. Made in France, five times distilled, right up there with Belvedere & Grey Goose.

I paid $90 for a 1.75L bottle, which is pretty good value for what you get.


----------



## Golani51 (18/12/12)

Jay Cee said:


> Not really. The Storm Brewery have about five or six in the range, each one tastes remarkably like the other. And in many places the beers were mishandled, and just plain horrible. There's another brewery called 'Stark" that do a light and a dark wheat beer. The examples I was given were undrinkable.
> 
> Check the big supermarkets (such as Hardy's or Coco's) for some nice stouts and ciders.
> 
> ...


Update:
Bali is great but the beer sucked. Stark dark wheat was putrid (metallic?) and the light not much different. Bintang won the race on the day and at around $2/L, ruled. I tried all the beer I could find and was let down. Brought a few ginseng stouts back but I reckon they are left outside in the heat a lot. They dont refrigerate much at all...even cans of coke.


----------



## Phoney (18/12/12)

One of my best mates lives in Bali (he's a pilot for an Indonesian airline) and every time he comes over to visit he tries my beers and tries to talk me into starting up a micro in Bali with him. I must say, it does sound rather tempting:


* Minimum government regulation, and what there is you can bribe your way out of.
* There are no other microbreweries in Bali, let alone Indonesia therefore you would have the market cornered. You would be competing with Bintang & Heineken, both of which are shit. See above post.
* You can hire staff for $100 a month to do all of your dirty work like cleaning mash tuns.
* You get to live in tropical island paradise.

The only downside is you would have to import all of your equipment + ingredients, presumably from Europe or the US. That, and you might not make much money until you get your product selling in all of the big resorts, bars and nightclubs, which im guessing would be a lot of hard work to break into...


----------



## Brew Matt (21/8/13)

I wonder if these Flensburger offerings will be worth it.


----------



## mosto (21/8/13)

Worth a try just for the swing top bottles. Looks like I might offer to do the groceries this weekend


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/8/13)

I hate that ALDI isn't in Tassie.


----------



## Danwood (21/8/13)

There's also Karmeliter Weiss 3l mini kegs on offer for $20.

Never heard of it...Tripel Karmeleit however, I am familiar with. If only Aldi got some of that in!

As a side note, Aldi online liquor have slabs of Leffe Brune for $60.


----------



## vonromanz (21/8/13)

Brew Matt said:


> I wonder if these Flensburger offerings will be worth it.


Flensburger is a top beer. I would love to get my hands on that for $15 a sixpack. It's a steal!


----------



## danbeer (21/8/13)

Danwood said:


> There's also Karmeliter Weiss 3l mini kegs on offer for $20.





Danwood said:


> As a side note, Aldi online liquor have slabs of Leffe Brune for $60.


Mini kegs sound like good value - 3L for the price of a six pack. 

Might be luck of the draw, but they seem to always be sold-out of the Leffe when I look...


----------



## tanked84 (25/8/13)

did any of you find the flensburger? my local aldi store had and apology posted on the wall saying it wasn't available. I asked someone working there and they had no idea. they had plenty of the kegs though


----------



## philmud (25/8/13)

I grabbed some of the Flensburger weizen at West Footscray, they had pileseners too. The weizen was pretty easy drinking & the bottles are cool. I just grabbed a sixer though


----------



## nu_brew (25/8/13)

Drinking a Flemsberger Pils right now. Pretty tasty. 

The short/squat 330ml swing top bottle is great will probably grab a few more tomorrow.


----------



## doon (30/8/13)

Leffe brune online at the moment just bought a slab


----------



## Crofty (30/8/13)

doon said:


> Leffe brune online at the moment just bought a slab


...and the Blonde... at 60bucks a slab


----------



## Batz (30/8/13)

http://www.aldiliquor.com.au/?utm_source=aldi.com.au&utm_medium=referral&utm_content=liquorbanner&utm_campaign=banner

$12.00 a carton delivered out to Hickerville is a good deal when the right beers come up. Just keep an eye on the online catalog.

You come back now, hear?


----------



## manticle (30/8/13)

Come back with some weizen ol' boy.


----------



## TidalPete (13/9/13)

Not strictly Aldi liquor but if you scroll down the link you'll find a non-alcoholic wheat beer + cheap glasses on sale next Wednesday.

https://www.aldi.com.au/en/special-buys/wednesday-18-september-2013/


----------



## punkin (13/9/13)

600 ml pilsner glasses too h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/13)

TidalPete said:


> Not strictly Aldi liquor but if you scroll down the link you'll find a non-alcoholic wheat beer + cheap glasses on sale next Wednesday.
> 
> https://www.aldi.com.au/en/special-buys/wednesday-18-september-2013/


You were really only interested in the ladies fitness briefs, admit it.
The Paulaner isn't too bad, surprisingly a lot of well known breweries over there do alcohol free beers. I note from the Aldi site that liquor is now in the Port Macquarie Store    - I have to go to Laurieton for an ultrasound next week, might extend my trip by 20 mins and pop in.


----------



## punkin (13/9/13)

Who's the lucky father?


----------



## mosto (13/9/13)

I grabbed a six pack of the Flensberger Pilsner last weekend. Nice beer, nice bottles and nice price. I will probably grab a six pack every now and then to build up a supply of swing tops to bottle from the keg for BBQ's etc.


----------



## Forever Wort (14/9/13)

I am surprised to read so many positive reactions to ALDI booze in this thread. My experiences with the "home brand" ALDI brews and wines have all been negative. They have a kind of chemical/petrol vibe to me, like a lot of the bia hoi in Vietnam.


----------



## emnpaul (14/9/13)

The Hopper Wittman nut brown ale is a good drop and dangerously sessionable. The pale ale is pretty good too.


----------



## Bribie G (14/9/13)

punkin said:


> Who's the lucky father?


My kidney stones are flattered to think they may be responsible for creation of new human life


----------



## ballantynebrew (19/9/13)

Had a look online - they had cartons of leffe for $60 plus 7 delivery and also hoegaarden for 45 a carton -


----------



## ballantynebrew (19/9/13)

Had a look online - they had cartons of leffe for $60 plus 7 delivery and also hoegaarden for 45 a carton -


----------



## stakka82 (2/10/13)

Danwood said:


> There's also Karmeliter Weiss 3l mini kegs on offer for $20.
> 
> Never heard of it...Tripel Karmeleit however, I am familiar with. If only Aldi got some of that in!


Just picked up one of these bad boys. The reviews on the net are so-so at best, anyone have any firsthand experience?


----------



## Danwood (2/10/13)

I got one in the end too. Not much good really.

The fact that you were still able to get one more than a month after they went on sale tells a story about how unpopular they were!

The recent Paulaner keg would've been better...didn't get one of those though, went for the Oktoberfest selection boxes instead.


----------



## stakka82 (2/10/13)

Yeah I got the four pack a week ago and there were like 100 of those paulaner kegs... Thought 'no way are these gonna sell within a week'... Sadly mistaken. Gonna try another aldi tonight.


----------



## Danwood (2/10/13)

I think it's best to get the Aldi beers asap.

I doubt they've been particularly well cared for in transit (I'm assuming refrigerated transport for non-fresh foodstuffs is sacrificed to keep costs down) and then a lengthy wait on the shop floor un-refridgerated? Not good for the poor beverages.

The aforementioned Oktoberfest beers, however, were excellent...well done Aldi !

Edit - Spellinge


----------



## stakka82 (2/10/13)

Chapel St Aldi still had a few left if anyone is tying to get their hands on some. Got the 5pk plus glass of steigl wiess too... score!

Aldi you ripper!

Also does anyone have a tip to make those 5l kegs not froth? Every time I've used one in the past its frothed.


----------



## pk.sax (2/10/13)

Best to drink from source then


----------



## Weizguy (12/10/13)

Just got back from the shops. Bought a 500ml bottle of the Paulaner Oktoberfest and the Stiegl Weiss 5 pack and bierglass. Oh, and the 2X 600ml Pils glasses for $4.99.

Bought a 6 of the Flensburger wheat beer a short while ago, but missed out on the pils. Quite nice and too drinkable.

Now, to find space for 3 more glasses...


----------



## Brew Matt (12/10/13)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Just got back from the shops. Bought a 500ml bottle of the Paulaner Oktoberfest and the Stiegl Weiss 5 pack and bierglass. Oh, and the 2X 600ml Pils glasses for $4.99.
> 
> Bought a 6 of the Flensburger wheat beer a short while ago, but missed out on the pils. Quite nice and too drinkable.
> 
> Now, to find space for 3 more glasses...


How much are the Paulaner Oktoberfest and the Stiegl Weiss 5 pack and bierglass again? I did see them in the catalogue at the time. Local Aldi has quite a few cartons of the Paulaner in stock (but pricing is missing, and the sole checkout person always seems to busy to ask).


----------



## sp0rk (12/10/13)

I'm told the Toormina Aldi opening next month got their liquor licence
Woo, I can start posting in this thread!


----------



## brewbienewbie (22/5/14)

Storm Summer Dayze Ale is $2 for a 500ml bottle at the moment. I'm drinking one right now and it's not bad - pretty close to Monteith's summer ale, except it's a bit sweeter, with more ginger and justabout no hops. Definitely worth a crack at the price.


----------



## Brew Matt (20/8/14)

Aldi has been pretty dry for beer variety for some time.

Flensbergers are back. Also Coopers 62.


----------



## Pilchard (20/8/14)

I reckon you need to brew a bloody bad batch to get some drinkables from my local aldi, how come you blokes get nice beers? Low socioeconomical climate for the local maybe? Hell I make enough and want the good ones you are talking about.


----------



## Weizguy (30/8/14)

I bought a Flensburger Pils 6er today. Great bottles, with fliptop.


----------



## Moad (30/8/14)

I've heard the port is good for the $


----------



## Crofty (31/8/14)

I


Moad said:


> I've heard the port is good for the $



I heard the same, but the taste I had suggested you might want to put it in your own port barrel for a bit. May not have been the same port though.


----------



## philmud (27/10/14)

Leffe Blond and Brune $60 cartons at Aldi online from 01/11


----------

